# Windows 10 update



## Don M. (Jun 29, 2017)

Windows 10 has been rolling out a new update...W10 Creators Update...since mid April.  Today, I made the change.  It is a fairly long process...the download was seamless, and I was able to continue using the system.  The Install and Update, however, took over an hour to complete...and I have a fairly fast system, with 100MB Internet service.  If/When you decide to accept this update, and you have only moderate speed service, you might wish to schedule this update during a time when you won't want to use your system....say, during the night, while sleeping.  

I just took a quick look at some of the new features, and time will tell if I want to use any of them...for now, everything is working per normal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2017)

I keep getting an annoying popup from them to change my security settings to prepare for this update.  I'm not interested in any updates that aren't crucial to the security of my computer.  I don't do anything fancy on my computer, and just use it for basic web searches, email and simple photo editing.  Windows 10 has enough features I don't use already, don't want to add any more....but that's just me.  I would be interested to hear your opinion and reviews of it though Don, and if you enjoy any of the new features.


----------



## Jiminey Crycket (Jun 30, 2017)

I review the updates on our computers (wife's and mine) and so far I haven't rejected any of them. They do take some time and on occasion will get hung, but a reboot usually brings them around. Refusing them (in the world of Windows and Apple) generally means that your device won't last very long. This from a family that replaces their computers, tablets and phones every 3 to 5 years just because. YMMV.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jiminey Crycket said:


> I review the updates on our computers (wife's and mine) and so far I haven't rejected any of them. They do take some time and on occasion will get hung, but a reboot usually brings them around. Refusing them (in the world of Windows and Apple) generally means that your device won't last very long. This from a family that replaces their computers, tablets and phones every 3 to 5 years just because. YMMV.



I stopped playing the Windows game and refused to have to buy a new computer because Windows XP is no longer supported.  I could not upgrade my old one even to Windows  7. But I wasn't ready to spend another $600.00 just for Windows.

I have two tablets instead for internet purposes.  One Android that I bought and an Apple I Pad given to me.

It still works.  I was kind of concerned when I had to buy a new printer, but I guess the printer manufacturers are smarter now and they still support XP.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't use Windows any more.  I've scrapped it and only use Linux.  Faster, cleaner and less prone to malware.  Maybe not as many features, but for general browsing,  mail etc.,  it's great.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jul 1, 2017)

Had the same issues and discovered a new thing in win10 called "superfetch" which is reported to slow down your system until later, when it will speed it up..... I disabled superfetch and my puter is back to normal..... https://www.technipages.com/windows-enable-disable-superfetch


----------



## Jiminey Crycket (Jul 1, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Had the same issues and discovered a new thing in win10 called "superfetch" which is reported to slow down your system until later, when it will speed it up..... I disabled superfetch and my puter is back to normal..... https://www.technipages.com/windows-enable-disable-superfetch



I wonder if this is the "feature" that takes upto two minutes to populate when I go to the pictures folder? I'll give it a try.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I stopped playing the Windows game and refused to have to buy a new computer because Windows XP is no longer supported.  I could not upgrade my old one even to Windows  7. But I wasn't ready to spend another $600.00 just for Windows.
> 
> I have two tablets instead for internet purposes.  One Android that I bought and an Apple I Pad given to me.
> 
> It still works.  I was kind of concerned when I had to buy a new printer, but I guess the printer manufacturers are smarter now and they still support XP.



Install Linux, get away from Microsoft.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 4, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Install Linux, get away from Microsoft.



Thanks.  It's under consideration, but as long as XP keeps working, I'm not going to change.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Windows 10 has been rolling out a new update...W10 Creators Update...since mid April.  Today, I made the change.  It is a fairly long process...the download was seamless, and I was able to continue using the system.  The Install and Update, however, took over an hour to complete...and I have a fairly fast system, with 100MB Internet service.  If/When you decide to accept this update, and you have only moderate speed service, you might wish to schedule this update during a time when you won't want to use your system....say, during the night, while sleeping.
> 
> I just took a quick look at some of the new features, and time will tell if I want to use any of them...for now, everything is working per normal.



After numerous pushy popups, I downloaded the Creator's Update last night, left my computer on for the night so not sure how long the process too.  So far so good, things seem to be working normally, doubt if I'll use any of the new features but I will take a look at them when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 16, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> After numerous pushy popups, I downloaded the Creator's Update last night, left my computer on for the night so not sure how long the process too.  So far so good, things seem to be working normally, doubt if I'll use any of the new features but I will take a look at them when I'm in the mood.



I've been pretty busy the past couple of weeks, so I haven't done any "exploring" of this update.  I did quickly notice something called "narrator" which wanted to speak with every keystroke, etc.  This seemed like more of a nuisance than anything, so I turned it off.  Other than that, my system is acting virtually the same as before.  We are supposed to be having extreme heat this coming week, so if I'm "housebound" I may look for more new things.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2017)

*Night Light Blue Light Blocking Feature*

I'm trying out the Night Light blue light blocking feature on Creator's Update.  It eliminates the bright blue light that can be harsh on your eyes and possibly disturb your sleep during the late night computer use.

I was finding the screen brightness to be irritating to my eyes and welcome the change, the screen now has a pinkish tone and it can be adjusted to be lighter or darker.  You can set it to darken during certain hours every day, like the last couple of hours you're online, but I just set mine manually to check it out.

Anyone here using this feature?  I think it's good for aging eyes.  To try it go to Start menu, settings, system, display and you can make the adjustments there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm trying out the Night Light blue light blocking feature on Creator's Update.  It eliminates the bright blue light that can be harsh on your eyes and possibly disturb your sleep during the late night computer use.
> 
> I was finding the screen brightness to be irritating to my eyes and welcome the change, the screen now has a pinkish tone and it can be adjusted to be lighter or darker.  You can set it to darken during certain hours every day, like the last couple of hours you're online, but I just set mine manually to check it out.
> 
> Anyone here using this feature?  I think it's good for aging eyes.  To try it go to Start menu, settings, system, display and you can make the adjustments there.


I just adjusted mine to do what you recommended.  It will take effect after 9 pm.  So I will see how it goes.  Thanks SB.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2017)

It is after 9 pm and I haven't noticed anything.  Maybe I should adjust it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2017)

Did you click on the check mark?  I just readjusted mine a bit darker to come on at 9AM and off at 11.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2018)

Kept getting a pop-up to upload the Windows 10 update 1803.  Last night before I went to bed I clicked on Restart as recommended to complete the update.  Not sure how long it took, but this morning it was done, so far no problems.  I was listening to Leo LaPorte (the tech guy) on the radio this evening, and I guess some people had problems after their update, black screens, error messages, etc.

Has anyone here done this update, are you having any issues?  I guess it was named for 2018 and 03 for March, but they were late rolling it out.


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2018)

I got the "feature" update a few weeks ago and yesterday I got the "cumulative" update for 1803 and the restart took Forever...over 2 hours.  Luckily, I did the restart about suppertime, and there was a pretty good show on TV, so I just let it run its course.  I was almost thinking that there was something wrong because it was taking so long.  So far, today, everything seems normal, but I do notice a couple of different "sign on" options on the startup/password screen...I haven't done anything with them, yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2018)

I guess doing mine at night when I'm asleep is a good thing, because I would stress and keep checking to see if it was done and all was okay.  I haven't noticed any changes on my startup screens, hopefully there will be none.


----------



## Olivia (May 26, 2018)

I received Windows Update 1803 on May 14. No problems that I've encountered. It only took about 30 minutes.


----------



## IKE (May 27, 2018)

I installed the 1803 update on 5-15 and it took about 40 minutes......no problems so far.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2018)

I lost my printer drive and could not retrieve it. A day later Dell come on telling me I lost five drives and it took a couple hours for Dell to fix all. The Windows 10 came on with their pain in the ass updates which I refused once and decided to let them do their destruction. It took six hours.. I lost all my passwords wiped out my Google Chrome and replaced all with Microsoft Edge. I could not cut & paste so I downloaded Internet Explorer which I dumped a year ago because of it limitations. So when I get the courage to go and see what my new limits are I will explore this new and _wonderful gift _from Microsoft whether I wanted it or not.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 5, 2018)

Fewer problems with Firefox..


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 6, 2018)

I refuse to update my Windows 10.  I don't need some nerds telling me to upgrade.  Too many features in Windows 10 that I never use.  Wish I had the cash to buy an Apple.  Microsoft really sucks when you think about it.  I hate their constant changing & upgrading.  It's just a consumer scam!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 8, 2018)

Packerjohn said:


> I refuse to update my Windows 10.  I don't need some nerds telling me to upgrade.  Too many features in Windows 10 that I never use.  Wish I had the cash to buy an Apple.  Microsoft really sucks when you think about it.  I hate their constant changing & upgrading.  It's just a consumer scam!



Yes, Windows can sometimes be a nuisance, with all the upgrades, etc.  However, as technology changes, it is Important to stay current with the upgrades....especially with all the hackers and scammers floating around the Internet.  The vast majority of people seem to be satisfied with Windows...as it is far and away the Most popular operating system.  I upgraded to W10 shortly after it became available, and recently had a problem...for the First time.  I have a small Kodak camera, using Kodak Easyshare software, that I keep handy for quick snapshots of the little great grandkids, etc.  I took some pictures a couple of weeks ago, and they wouldn't download to my computer.  After doing some research, I found that Kodak quit supporting Easyshare months ago...seems like Kodak is almost facing Bankruptcy...and the latest W10 updates no longer recognized Easyshare.  However, Windows has an easy workaround that allowed me to download the pictures.  So....this appears to be a Kodak problem, but Windows is savvy enough to allow such downloads without having to buy a new camera.  

I agree that there are dozens of Windows features that I have No use for, but Anyone who has a computer should make the time/effort to keep it up to date, so as to avoid substantial problems in the future.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 8, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Fewer problems with Firefox..



I tried Firefox after a coworker had nothing but success but my laptop hated it and I was forced to delete. I think it may work better with Win10 but now I am slowly coming back to life after a few days of very slow by switching back to Chrome over IE 11. I hope there is no internet in the afterlife.


----------



## Mike (Aug 9, 2018)

I installed "Classic Shell" to make Windows 10 Start Menu
look more like older versions like XP or 7, but since last
week it has got very slow, taking 5-10 seconds to open
I know it is not too long but it is frustrating because if I
click again or several times it just comes on the screen
and disappears instantly, this I am sure is due to a Windows
update.

I did try and click the start while holding the ctrl key and it
opened instantly, but only once.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 13, 2018)

What is troubling how things work one way on one person's computer and another way on others. My last Windows 10 update took 5 hours and now it is a mess slowly fixing some but not all things it screwed up.


----------

